# Cardboard 6 Pack Carriers



## tomdavis (18/9/12)

Hey everyone, 

I am brewing up some beers for a friend's party in a couple of weeks, and would like to give away some six packs as gifts, with snazzy labels etc. 

Does anyone know where I get some unbranded cardboard six pack carriers?, kind of like this:

Either mail order, or in Melbourne.







Thanks!


----------



## Cube (18/9/12)

Tried champagne bottles with heat shrinked cover/tops covering the cork/cage? Look great as gifts.

I've never seen those non branded holders before except maybe online with a minimum 500 order or something silly like that.


----------



## Rowy (18/9/12)

I think Craftbrewer was selling some. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## tomdavis (18/9/12)

Yeah thanks guys, it's a weird one as they are all over the place to buy in the US, but not here. 

I would love to do the champagne bottle thing, but I have already bottled them, and have been conditioning them for about 3 weeks. Might do that next time though. 

Had a look around Ross' shop, but couldn't see anything. 

I see a gap in the market though!


----------



## Fents (18/9/12)

Give kebet cardboard in west Heidelberg a call I know they sell them but not sure on a minimum qty you have to order


----------



## dropbear85 (20/9/12)

Might not be too helpful because of where you live but I know the Beer factory in Seven Hills NSW sells them for $2 a pop link .

If you give them a call they might be able to post you some

Good luck


----------



## tomdavis (20/9/12)

That's great, thanks mate, I will give 'em a try. 

I tried Kebet, as suggested above, but they will only sell in minimum of 50 at a time. Not sure if I want to give away THAT much of my beer!!

Cheers chaps. 



dropbear85 said:


> Might not be too helpful because of where you live but I know the Beer factory in Seven Hills NSW sells them for $2 a pop link .
> 
> If you give them a call they might be able to post you some
> 
> Good luck


----------



## achy02 (20/9/12)

I think IKEA has these sitting around in their glass section. Not that I'm condoning theft but from memory they don't have a price tag.  Aches


----------



## tomdavis (21/9/12)

That's a good idea achy, I will have a look the next time I am in there... go to have something to look for while the missus is spending money... 

I will give a big shout out to The Beer Factory, as per dropbear's recommendation. I gave them a call and they happily agreed to send me a few through the post, at $2 each. 

Cheers all, consider this thread answered!


----------



## sean_0 (21/9/12)

Blackhearts and Sparrows (in Brunswick anyway) have them behind the counter to make up mixed six packs. Maybe contact them to ask where they come from?

Sean


----------

